
VR on the Web with Mozilla's A-Frame - aaronwidd
https://aframe.io/#cool
======
rwhitman
I don't really understand how you'd build with this with any level of ease.
Seems like there's still a big gap in the developer toolset. Interesting to
see where it goes however..

------
aaronwidd
As someone looking to break into VR from a background in web development, I
found this to be really inspirational. Bridging the gap is a big win

